# Looking for a Kerdi installer in Northern VA



## marcus613 (Mar 6, 2009)

Any leads on an experienced Kerdi installer in the Northern Virginia area?
much apreciated


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm in the Hampton Roads area but am willing to travel depending on the job. Send me a pm and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Marcus, you talking about the shower kits?


----------



## marcus613 (Mar 6, 2009)

*shower install*

Yes I am


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

For standard sized showers the kits are the quickest, easiest, and most water proof setup I know of. I still prefer to use cbu instead of drywall under the Kerdi but I believe overkill is consistently more fun lol. Are you looking for a one time, one shower deal, or are you looking for a tile setter for projects in general?


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Marcus, call me at 703-966-6092 on Monday if you can. I have experience and I know other installers. Thanks.


----------



## Rob79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Check out wedicorp.com. It has less steps than the schluter system. Although I use schluter products. Check it out and see what you think.


----------

